# Needing parts off Honda 2000



## Rickhise (May 12, 2016)

My unit is probably 7 years old
Behind the front control panel one each side is a black bracket
One side starter rope pulls out along with. Off on switch
Other side of gen is a black bracket these form the cradle that supports the gas tank. I need both sides. Desperately


I can get some numbers off the unit thinking ieu 2000 is unit solid red case except for the brackets I need

Tried Plano parts house in Texas an hour with a clerk on phone. He couldn't find it


----------



## Rickhise (May 12, 2016)

*Other parts too*

The black band that's on the very bottom on both sides, and a couple of the rubber cushion feet that attach to the bottom. (Legs). Sorry not sure the correct name


----------



## Rickhise (May 12, 2016)

Anyone know of a contact that may have what I need is appreciate the info


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Rickhise said:


> Anyone know of a contact that may have what I need is appreciate the info


Are these the parts you need?










You can look-up full part numbers at Honda's official parts site; here's a link to the EU2000i (early versions):

Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site

Once you have the part numbers you need, then simply Google any part number to find a Honda Dealer selling it online, or use this link to find a Honda Dealer in your area: *Find A Honda Dealer*

Finally, many dealer websites have Honda parts-lookups too. A couple of ones that come to mind are Boats.net: Outboard Motors, OEM Marine Parts, Boats for Sale and Jack's Small Engines.


----------



## PEWOHIO (Sep 8, 2017)

Rickhise said:


> My unit is probably 7 years old
> Behind the front control panel one each side is a black bracket
> One side starter rope pulls out along with. Off on switch
> Other side of gen is a black bracket these form the cradle that supports the gas tank. I need both sides. Desperately
> ...


I recommend contacting an online parts supplier with a larger inventory - Even older parts are easy to access from major manufacturers like Honda. Try here: https://www.powerequipmentwarehouse.com


----------

